# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ٢٨ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الإثنين 28/10/2019


الزعيم

الاتحاد يواصل الاستهداف يخطط لانزال عقوية قاسية بمنجد
المريخ يرفع ايقاع تحضيراتة للسلاطين بالفاشر
ابوعنجة يركزعلي التهدبف والهجوم الكاسح
التفاصيل الكاملة لرفض العقرب العودة للعراق
والحلواني في بوح خاص علي صفحات (الزعيم)

الصدي

رابطة قطر  تنفي رحيل الغربال وتعد في مساعدة المجلس في تجديد تعاقده
العقرب يرفض العودة للقوة الجوية بسبب خلافات مالية
الفاتح باني : منجد النيل وجه الفاظا للحكم استدعت تحويله للانضباط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بروح معنوية عالية إستعدادا للسلاطين

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي عصر أمس الأحد مرانا ساخنا بملعب الفاشر الكبير وسط روح معنوية عالية للاعبين بعد الفوز على هلال الفاشر، وقد حضر التدريب 21 لاعبا في ظل غياب النيجري مماني رحماني الذي منحه الطبيب راحة بعد الوعكة الصحية التي ألمت به مؤخرا، وقد قام الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة أبوعنجة خلال المران بتدريب اللاعبين على التسديد المركز على المرمى إضافة لتدريبات سرعة نفذها نجوم المريخ عقب الحركات الإحمائية الخفيفة التي قام بها اللاعبين ومن المنتظر أن يؤدي الفريق غدً الإثنين مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة الأربعاء امام مريخ الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﻔﻲ ﺷﺎﺋﻌﺎﺕ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻌﻪ

ﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﻣﺠﺬﻭﺏ : ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻟﻠﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ

ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ / ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ

ﻧﻔﻲ ﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﻣﺠﺬﻭﺏ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻄﺮ ﺷﺎﺋﻌﺎﺕ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﺑﻤﻮﺟﺒﻪ ﻟﻨﺎﺩ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ، ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻭﺿﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺢ ﻟﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ ‏( ﻭﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ ‏) : ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﺍﺳﺒﻴﺘﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ .. ﻭﻻ ﺻﺤﺔ ﺇﻃﻼﻗﺎً ﻟﻸﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺪﺍﻭﻟﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻌﻪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻱِ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺃﻭ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ..
ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﻢ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ 30 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ .. ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﻢ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻗﻴﺪﻩ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﺑﺨﻴﺮ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺨﻠﺺ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺎﺭ .. ﻭﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻋﺮﺿﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻴﻦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻗﻴﺪﻩ .. ﻭﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺳﺘﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺠﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس رابطة قطر: سنقرب وجهات النظر بين مجلس المريخ ومحمد عبدالرحمن
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ في قطر انهم حريصون على استمرار محمد عبدالرحمن في كشوفات المريخ.

واضاف” نتوقع ان يقدم مجلس المريخ عرضا رسميا للاعب في الساعات المقبلة، وبدورنا سنعمل على تقريب وجهات النظر، ونثق في تقدير محمد عبدالرحمن للامور، والا تجد الخطوة اي مساومة من جانب للاعب لمعرفتنا جيدا به”

وذكر مجذوب ان عبدالرحمن لم يوقع اي عقد مع ناد اخر متمنيا ان يكمل اللاعب فترة التاهيل ويعود للفريق في نهاية نوفمبر لمواصلة مشواره.

وينتهي عقد محمد عبدالرحمن والمريخ في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة، ولم تتضح بعد الرؤية حول استمرارية اللاعب في الفريق او خوضه لتجربة احترافية بعد تلقيه عدد من العروض منذ تالقه في النسخة السابقة من البطولة العربية وحصوله على لقب الهداف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنادة:نستهدف تدعيم الفريق الاول

شباب المريخ يوالي التحضيرات ويواجه الجريف بالاربعاء

المكتب الاعلامي

توالت عصرالاحد ،علي ملعب سلاح الموسيقي بامدرمان ،تدريبات فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ استعدادًا لمباريات دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم، والذي يواجه من خلاله شباب الجريف يوم الاربعاء المقبل علي ملعب سلاح الموسيقي ،ضمن منافسات المجموعة الاولي التي تضم ثمان فرق، حيث أدى فريق شباب المريخ مرانه عصراً بقيادة المدرب اباذرالشريف ومساعده نور الدين عنتر والخبير طلحة مدرب الحراس ،وذلك بحضور المشرف الإداري على المراحل السنية بالنادي جعفر سنادة وبمتابعة من رئيس القطاع الكابتن هيثم الرشيد، ووسط حضور كبير من اللاعبين وروح معنوية عالية وكان فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ حقق فوزا ساحقاً في مستهل مبارياته في دوري الشباب علي شباب القماراب بتسعة اهداف دون مقابل، فيماادي مباراة اعدادية عصرالسبت امام اتحاد الكرنوس انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف، من جانبه جعفر سنادة قال المشرف علي قطاع المراحل السنية، انهم يهدفون الي دعم الفريق الاول للنادي بافضل العناصرمعتبراً ان الهدف الاساسي من المشاركة في دوري الشباب هو الفوز بالبطولة وليس غيره وتقديم كل مايمكن لفريق الشباب مؤكداً توفير كل متطلبات النجاح في الفترة المقبلة,واضاف(نهدف الي تقديم عناصرشابة بتربية صحيحة وصقلها من اجل الاستفادة منها لتدعيم صفوف الفريق الأول) الجديربالذكران شباب المريخ تضم مجموعته عدد من الفرق القوية وعلي راسها الجريف وامبده والنيل ،حيث قسمت الفرق الي ثلاث مجموعات يصعد من كل مجموعة فريقين لتعلب المنافسة في المرحلة الاخيرة من دوري الست الذي يحدد بطل المسابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باج نيوز” يكشف التفاصيل..لماذا رفض”بكري المدينة” العودة للعراق؟


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

قالت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة رفض العودة إلى العراق لعدم إيفاء نادي القوة العراقي بالالتزامات المالية تجاهه.

وعلى نحوٍ مفاجئ، عاد بكري المدينة إلى الخرطوم بسبب الملاريا الخبيثة بعد انتقاله رسميًا إلى نادي القوة الجوية العراقي في صفقةٍ بلغت”140â€³ ألف دولار بعد تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ لعامين.

وأوضح المصدر لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ عدم الإيفاء المالي تسبّب في غضب اللاعب لعدم استلامه مبلغ وقدره”70â€³ وفقًا للعقد مقسّمة على مقدم عقد ورواتب.

واكتفى نادي القوة الجوية في منح المريخ مبلغ”70â€³ ألف دولار قيمة إرسال بطاقة اللاعب بكري المدينة الذي استلم”30â€³ ألف دولار نظير تجديد تعاقده لعامين.

ووفق ما حصل عليه”باج نيوز”، فإنّ مجلس المريخ سلّم آدم سوداكال مبلغ وقدره”8â€³ ألف دولار،عبارة عن مديونية خاصة برحلة الفريق إلى الجزائر لمواجهة شبيبة القبائل، فيما تسلّم مدرب المريخ السابق إبراهيم حسين مبلغ وقدره”250â€³ ألف جنيه متأخرات مالية.

وفي المقابل منح اللاعب السماني الصاوي مبلغ”200â€³ ألف جنيه، تمثّل”50%” من المستحقات المالية المتأخرة بطرف النادي، فيما تمّ تسليم اللاعب صلاح نمر مبلغ وقدره”350â€³ ألف جنيه من جملة”750â€³ ألف جنيه مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باني لـ”باج نيوز”: لاعب المريخ وجّه ألفاظًا للحكم استدعت تحويله للانضباط


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أوضحت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أنّ لجنة الانضباط تملك القرار النهائي بشأن اللاعب منجد النيل لما بدر منه في مباراة فريقه أمام الوادي نيالا.

وقال رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لاعب المريخ منجد النيل خرج عن طوره، ووجّه إساءاتٍ وألفاظًا بالغة لحكم المباراة ما دعا إلى تحويله إلى الانضباط.

وتلقى منجد النيل في مباراة فريقه أمام الوادي نيالا بطاقة حمراء عقب إطلاق الحكم لصافرة نهايتها.

وفي سياقٍ آخر، وصف الفاتح باني اتهامه بالانحياز إلى نادي هلال كادقلي بـ”التهريج”، مؤكّدًا أنّه مع القانون ولا ينجاز لنادٍ لحساب آخر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبراهومة عن تدريب الخرطوم الوطني: استقرار النادي سيساعدني


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

كشف المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني إبراهيم حسين عن أنّه تولى تدريب الفريق للطموح الذي يملكه النادي واستهدافه الاستقرار، مشيرًا إلى أنّ ذلك سيساعده في مهمته.

وقال إبراهيم حسين في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه سينافس على البطولات، مؤكّدًا أنّ تركيزه سينصّب على تحقيق التطّلعات التي وضعتها إدارة النادي.

“والسبت”، أعلن نادي الخرطوم عن تعاقده مع المدرب إبراهيم حسين للإشراف على الفريق خلفًا للمغربي خالد هيدان.

ويرى المدرب الشهير بـ”الديسكو” أنّ نادي الخرطوم الوطني يضم أفضل العناصر، وسيعمل على ترتيب الأوراق قبل مباراتهم المرتقبة أمام حي الوادي نيالا.

ويحتّل الخرطوم الوطني المرتبة الـ”12â€³ في الدوري الممتاز برصيد”5â€³ نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك
المريخ يحبط الزناطير بمختلف ألوانهم -
.
.
*فاز المريخ بنقاط هلال الفاشر.
*وبصرف النظر عن شكل الآداء.
*تحقق الأهم.
*هذا الفوز أحبط جميع الزناطير بمختلف ألوانهم.
*زناطير الداخل وزناطير الخارج.
*فالزناطير بمختلف ألوانهم كانوا يمنون الأنفس بخسارة جديدة للزعيم.
*لأن خسارة الزعيم في هذه الأيام بالذات تخدم قضية زناطير الداخل وزناطير الخارج.
*اليومين دي الزنطرة كتيييرة.
*زنطرة عمييييقة.
*وهل توجد زنطرة أكتر من شحن القلوب بأمنيات خسارة الزعيم؟.
*تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها يا الزناطير بمختلف ألوانكم.
*المهم
*هل يمكن إعادة أسباب الفوز إلى إبعاد أب شنب؟.
*وهل إبعاد مدرب بهذه الطريقة وإعادته من منتصف الرحلة أمراً يمكن تصنيفه بحسن الإدارة والدراية يا علي أسد؟.
*تصرفات سنة أولى إدارة دي حقو الناس تخليها وترتقي.
*أيها الناس
*أصر على أن حراسة المرمى في المريخ تحتاج لدعم سريع بحارس أساسي.
*فالضعف بين.
*بالذات في العرضيات.
*والاعتماد على أبي عشرين ومنجد فيه تواكل أكثر من توكل.
*عيوب ثابتة وأساسية
*عدم تطور واعتماد على الحظ أو رعونة الخصوم أو الصدفة في صد الكرات.
*أما أمير كمال الكابتن.
*فلا زال يمارس الاستهتار وإجبارنا على الدخول في أضافريننا.
*ومثل هيك تصرفات واستهتارات لا تصدر عن قدوة الناس وكبيرها.
*تقدير المسؤولية بظهر من الآداء والجدية.
*أيها الناس
*هل تابعتم لقاء البروف محمد جلال والعنقالي علي أسد؟.
*بربكم من كان البروف في تلك الحلقة؟.
*الإجابة متروكة لكم.
*المهم
*بالأمس خاطبنا حمدوك عبر هذه الزاوية .
*واليوم نكرر النداء.
*ياحمدوك
*الكيزان أكلوا أكل الجن.
*ولكن أكبر موائدهم كانت في وأد المخازن والمهمات.
*وفي نحر النقل الميكانيكي.
*فالأولى تمثل مشتروات الدولة.
*وما ألذ الأكل من وعاء المشتروات عندما يمتلكه الوزراء .
*كباري زي الكباري.
*وأسعار لم ينزل الله بها من سلطان.
*ويحضرني موقف وزارة اشترت بكاسي من معرض في شارع عبيد ختم.
*ختوا السعر البريحهم في الفاتورة.
*وجابوا الشيك بالسعر المريحهم بإسم البائع.
*ومشوا معاهو البنك وصرفوا.
*ومن البنك للوزارة بالقروش.
*ودخلوا للوزير بالباب الورا.
*بدون خجلة سعادتو استلم الفرق بين الشيك والسعر الحقيقي.
*وأدوا سيد البكاسي قروشو ومشوا.
*للمعلومية الوزير في هذه القصة ماكوز.
*ولكنه من المؤلفة قلوبهم.
*سندفع بالواقعة لساحات العدالة عبر تجمع المحامين الديمقراطي.
*سيما وسيد البكاسي قاعد وبخاف الله.
*والشهود قاعدين تامين ولامين.
*والله في.
*ياحمدوك
*هو كان النقل الميكانيكي هو البجيب عربات الحكومة.
*ماكان الوزراء عملوا كباري في الوزارات.
*ولو كانت المخازن والمهمات هي الجهة البتجيب الأثاثات وجميع المستلزمات.
*ماكان المسؤولين استفادوا من دس كاونت الشراء لصالح الدولة.
*الحتة دي دايرة وقفة ياحمدوك وإعادة نظر.
*حمدوك
*الطيران المدني داير شغل.
*ألحق قبل ماتلقى كل الخبرات فيهو عميقين.
*والجودة والمواصفات وتحديد السلع المسموح باستيرادها. *كلها من الأمور التي تنعكس على مائدة المواطن بسرعة.
*معقولة زول يشتري لمبة من المغلق حرقانة؟.
*مفتاح مروحة بدون ملف.
*بلك ريحتو كلب كلب.
*ومكتوب عليهو صنع بألمانيا.
*أمال لو كتبوا عليهو (ميد إن جاينا) كان عضانا ولا شنو؟.
*حمدوك شاااطر لكن بطيء.
*خلي إيقاع الكورة السودانية ده يا سعادتك.
*وألعب اللعب السريع
*باص خلف المدافعين مع سرعة الشباب ديل ببقى قون مضمون.
*تتأخر كدة بتكتلوا وبطلعوها درون.
*وديل كان درنوا تاني مابتغلبوا لينا.
*وبشيلوا الدوري ويخلوا ثورتنا ملح ملح.
*حمدوك
*نعلم تماماً أن الحفرة العميقة التي استغرق حفرها تلتين سنة متصلة.
*مابتتردم بين يوم وليلة .
*لكن كمان تأخير بداية الردم وزيادة التنظير مامن الصالح.
*أردم ياحمدوك.
*وأبدأ بالحجار الكبار.
*أرميهن في الحفرة.
*وببقى الردم مامحتاج تراب كتير.
*حانعود
*أيها الناس
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
*أها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*حمدوك حبيبنا وأخينا
*حمدوك لعاب يا والينا
*لكن بلوك الكورة كتير وبضيع الهجمات علينا
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال النقل الميكانيكي والمخازن والمهمات من أشهى المأكولات.
وإلى لقاء.
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربات موجعة تصيب 4 مدربين أجانب بالسودان
.
.
عاش 4 مدربين أجانب بالكرة السودانية، والدوري السوداني، أيامًا عصيبة، الأسبوع الماضي.

والمدربون هم: الكرواتي لوجاروشيتش المدير الفني للمنتخبات السودانية، والجزائري عبد الملك آيت مدرب المريخ السوداني، والمغربي خالد هيدان مدرب الخرطوم الوطني، والنيجيري عزيز أدو، مدرب الهلال الفاشر.

فالمدرب الكرواتي فشل في المحافظة على تقدمه على تنزانيا (1-0) بذهاب المرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات المؤهلة للشان، وخسر في الإياب (1-2) ما كان له الأثر الكبير على الجماهير السودانية.

أما النيجيري عزيز أدو، فإنه تلقى خسارة موجعة أمس السبت بملعبه من المريخ (1-2) ببطولة الدوري، ليفشل الفريق خلال 5 مباريات تحت قيادة المدرب في تحقيق أي فوز.

أما الجزائري عبد الملك آيت الجزائري، فقد قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إبعاده عن الإشراف على مباراتي الفريقين التاليتين أمام الهلال الفاشر، وأمام المريخ الفاشر.

وجاء القرار بعد خسارة الفريق أمام مضيفه حي الوادي نيالا بالأسبوع السادس من الدوري الممتاز قبل 5 أيام.

وقال نادي المريخ على لسان مساعد الرئيس علي أسد في تصريحات إعلامية، أنهم لم يتخذوا قرارًا بإقالة عبد المدرب عبد الملك آيت بعد.

ويتواجد آيت منذ عدة أيام بالعاصمة الخرطوم، بينما خاض الفريق الأحمر أمس السبت مباراته ضد الهلال الهلال فاشر، تحت إشراف المدرب العام جمال أبو عنجة، وفاز بها (2-1).

وطالت القرارات الساخنة، مدرب الخرطوم الوطني، خالد هيدان، الذي أقيل عن منصبه يوم الجمعة، لخسارته ديربي مدينة الخرطوم أمام الأهلي، بالدوري الممتاز، وهي أول حالة إقالة لمدرب أجنبي بالسودان هذا الموسم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة حمزه داوؤد مع لفت نظر 
.
.
سيعود مدافع المريخ حمزه داؤود لمزاولة نشاطه عقب عوده البعثه من الفاشر بعد اداء اخر مباراه للمريخ امام مريخ الفاشر
وكان ابتعاد اللاعب حمزه عن التدريبات طيلة الفترة السابقه بسبب خلافه مع المدرب آيت عبد الملك الذي اصدر قرارا بابعاد اللاعب عن التمارين نهائيا منذ مباراه الفريق امام الوداد بالمغرب

والجدير بالذكر بأن القطاع الرياضي اجتمع باللاعب وتم لفت نظره كعقوبه اوليه لما بدر منه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
#الــعنــاويـــــن_الرياضية_الــعــالميـــــة  :

• ليفربول يعزز صدارته بانتصار شاق على توتنهام

• كريستال بالاس يُحبط آرسنال بتعادل مثير .. ونيوكاسل يهزم وولفرهامبتون

• مانشستر يونايتد يهدر ركلتي جزاء في الانتصار ضد نورويتش

• إشبيلية يهزم خيتافي ويزاحم برشلونة على الوصافة

• أوساسونا يباغت فالنسيا في ليلة طرد مورينو

• إسبانيول يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات على حساب ليفانتي

• روما يزيد معاناة ميلان .. ولاتسيو يهزم فيورنتينا في الكالتشيو

• سان جيرمان ينصب السيرك لمارسيليا في الكلاسيكو

• سانت إيتيان يتعادل بصعوبة مع أميان .. ورين يفوز بصعوبة على تولوز

• مونشنجلادباخ يفوز ويعود لصدارة الدوري الالماني

• أوجسبورج يحرم فولفسبورج من اعتلاء صدارة البوندسليجا

• السنغال تسحق أمريكا.. وفرنسا تصعق تشيلي في مونديال الناشئين

• بورتو يقتسم صدارة الدوري البرتغالي مع بنفيكا بفوز كبير على فاماليكو

• لشبونة يقفز للمركز الرابع .. وبنفيكا يحقق انتصاره الخامس تواليا

• ألكمار يصعد لوصافة الدوري الهولندي .. وهيرنفين يتعادل مع جرونينجن

• بشكتاش يُسقط جالطة سراي .. وملطية يكتسح قيصري بالدوري التركي

• نواذيبو يلامس مجموعات الكونفيدرالية بالفوز على تريانجل

• المصري يكتسح بطل سيشيل ويضع قدما بمجموعات الكونفيدرالية

• بيراميدز يقهر يانج أفريكانز في عقر داره بالكونفدرالية

• نهضة بركان يسقط بهدفين أمام فوسا الملجاشي في الكونفيدرالية

• ساو باولو يهزم مينيرو.. وجريميو يستعيد توازنه بالدوري البرازيلي

• اتحاد جدة يواصل السقوط ويتجرع الهزيمة الخامسة أمام أبها

• الترجي يحسم كلاسيكو الصفاقسي ويقفز لوصافة الدوري التونسي

• الوصل يهزم الظفرة ويحقق فوزه الأول في الدوري الاماراتي

• محمد صلاح يخرج مصابًا أمام توتنهام

• سيرجي روبيرتو يعود للتدريبات الجماعية .. وأومتيتي يواصل الغياب

• رسميًا.. حل إدارة نادي النجم الساحلي التونسي

• الاتحاد العربي يؤجل مباراة القوة الجوية العراقي ومولودية الجزائر

• رومانيولي: ارتكبنا أخطاء عديدة أمام روما

• فان دايك: سيطرنا على توتنهام .. كين: سقطنا ضحية ضغط ليفربول

• أبوريدة يعد بعدم تعارض مونديال الأندية مع أمم أفريقيا 2021

• هندرسون: عوضت خطئي أمام توتنهام

• كلوب: إصابة صلاح ليست مشكلة.. وهاري كين قوي جدا

• سولسكاير: الفوز خارج الديار يمنحنا الثقة.. ولا أهتم بالانتقادات

• بوكيتينو يرفض الشكوى حول ركلة جزاء ليفربول

• ميسي: لم أستمتع بمليون لحظة ناجحة وكنت دائمًا أحلم بتمثيل الأرجنتين

• فونسيكا: حققنا فوزًا مستحقًا على ميلان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6]#مــفــكـــــرة_الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 7 :

* الأهلي عطبرة (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة

الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :

* إسبانيا (-- : --) الأرجنتين

الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

* جزر السولومون (-- : --) إيطاليا

الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

* باراغواي (-- : --)المكسيك

الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

* طاجيكستان (-- : --) الكاميرون

الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

* سبورتينغ براغا (-- : --) سانتا كلارا

الساعة : 22:15 .. القناة : beIN 6


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

#نــتــائــج_مباريــات_الامس ⚽️ :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 7 :

* اهلي مروي (0 : 2) الهلال

* أهلي شندي (5 : 0) الرابطة كوستي

#الترتيب : الهلال (13) أهلي شندي (13) حي الوادي (12) الأمل (12) حي العرب (11)

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الأسبوع 10 :

* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 1) وولفرهامبتون

* آرسنال (2 : 2) كريستال بالاس

* ليفربول (2 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير

* نوريتش سيتي (1 : 3) مانشستر يونايتد

#الترتيب : ليفربول (28) مانشستر سيتي (22) ليستر سيتي (20) تشيلسي (20) آرسنال (16)

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

* سيلتا فيغو (0 : 1) ريال سوسييداد

* غرناطة (1 : 0) ريال بيتيس

* ليفانتي (0 : 1) إسبانيول

* إشبيلية (2 : 0) خيتافي

* أوساسونا (3 : 1) فالنسيا

#الترتيب : غرناطة (20) برشلونة (19) أتلتيكو (19) سوسييداد (19) إشبيلية (19)

◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

* بولونيا (2 : 1) سامبدوريا

* أتلانتا (7 : 1) أودينيزي

* تورينو (1 : 1) كالياري

* سبال (1 : 1) نابولي

* روما (2 : 1) ميلان

* فيورنتينا (1 : 2) لاتسيو

#الترتيب : يوفنتوس (23) انتر ميلان (22) أتلانتا (20) نابولي (17) روما (16)

الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

* فولفسبورج (0 : 0) أوجسبورج

* مونشنغلادباخ (4 : 2) آينتراخت فرانكفورت

#الترتيب : مونشنغلادباخ (19) بايرن ميونيخ (18) فرايبورج (17) فولفسبورج (17) دورتموند (16)

◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :

* رين (3 : 2) تولوز

* سانت إيتيان (2 : 2) أميان

* باريس سان جيرمان (4 : 0) مارسيليا

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (27) نانت (19) ليل (18) ستاد ريمس (18) أنجيه (17)

◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

* الاتحاد (1 : 2) أبها

* الهلال (1 : 2) النصر

#الترتيب : الهلال (19) الشباب (15) الوحدة (15) الأهلي (14) الفيصلي (14)

◄ كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - 16 (2) :

* فوسا جينيور - مدغشقر (2 : 0) نهضة بركان - المغرب

* كوت دور - السيشيل (0 : 4) المصري البورسعيدي - مصر

* يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا (1 : 2) بيراميدز - مصر

* كمبالا سيتي - أوغندا (0 : 0) بارادو - الجزائر

* غور ماهيا - كينيا (1 : 1) موتيما بيمبي - الكونغو

* يونياو دو - موزمبيق (1 : 2) بيدفيست - جنوب إفريقيا

* غرين إيجليز - زامبيا (1 : 1) حسنية أكادير - المغرب

* إليكت سبورت - تشاد (0 : 1) دجوليبا - مالي

* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (2 : 0) جالاكسي - جنوب إفريقيا

* أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا (-- : --) سان بيدرو - ساحل العاج

* حوريا - غينيا (4 : 2) بانداري - كينيا

* كانو - غينيا (1 : 3) زاناكو - زامبيا

* كارا - توغو (2 : 1) إينوجو رينجرز - نيجيريا

* نواذيبو - موريتانيا (2 : 0) تريانغل يونايتد - زمبابوي

* النصر - ليبيا (2 : 2) برولين - أوغندا

#ملحوظة: مباريات الإياب يوم 3 نوفمبر المقبل...

——————————————
[/SIZE]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
  عبدالله ابو وائل
    انظروا لمجلس المريخ بمنظار (الحياد) !!

[ما خطاه هذا اليراع تحت عنوان (لوبي تدمير المريخ) وجد تفاعلا كبيرا من الصفوة ممّن تجردوا من التبعية لتلك الاقلام الحاقدة علي مجلس الادارة والتي لا تري في القادة الحاليين سوي الخراب والدمار الذي لا يوجد سوي في مخيلة هؤلاء الذين يعملون علي تنفيذ اجندات لا ينصلح من ورائها الكيان!
[وتعرضنا لانتقادات من فئة تناصر (اللوبي) وتنظر للمريخ بمنظار يجرم قادة المجلس الحالي ممّن تحملوا المسئولية في الوقت الذي تهرب فيه من كنا نظنهم يعشقون الكيان ويعملون من اجل خدمته!
[تمنينا لو تجرد هؤلاء من ثوب (العداء الشخصي) لقادة المجلس الحالي الذين نناصرهم من باب حرصهم علي خدمة الكيان وشرعيتهم التي اكتسبوها من صناديق الاقتراع لاخر جمعية عمومية!
[لا مصلحة شخصية لنا جراء دفاعنا عن قادة المجلس الحالي الذين يستحقون ان نشد علي ايديهم وهم يتحملون المسئولية التي تهرب عن حملها كثيرون!
[نطالب منتقدينا بالنظر الي مجلس المريخ بمنظار (الحياد) بعيدا عن التأثر بحملات (الدفتردار) الانتقامية التي يقودها الاعلام المعارض دون الالتزام باللعب النظيف ومراعاة (ميثاق الشرف) الصحفي الذي يحتم ليهم عدم محاولة اتباع سياسة (حرق) قادة المجلس لمجرد انهم لا يتفقون معهم في طريقة ادارة النادي او لرفضهم لجلوسهم علي كراسي  مجلس الادارة!

[المريخ الذي يديره قادة المجلس الحالي لا يمكن ان نتخلي عنه لمجرد اختلافنا مع من يديرونه وبالتالي يجب عدم الاضرار به بنشر الاخبار غير الحقيقية وتخويف الجمهور من مصير مجهول ولفت انظار قادة ندنا التقليدي لقيادة مفاوضات مع النجوم مطلقي السراح وتحريض الجمهور علي رفض المجلس الحالي والتحرك ضد قادته!!
[الكيان يا سادة (عشق) يجب الدفاع عنه ودعمه تحت كافة الظروف والعمل علي حماية لاعبيه بدلا من تحريض الاندية لخطفهم والتعاقد معهم.
[ليس من العيب ان تكون يد قادة المجلس الحالي (مغلولة) ولا يضير من يديرون المريخ فقرهم ولكن العيب ان يعمل البعض ضد ناديه نكاية في زيد او عبيد من قادة المجلس الحالي!
[والعيب ان يتم نشر الاخبار الكاذبة لادانة قادة المجلس الحالي لمجرد رفضهم النادي بلا ادارة ارضاء لمن لا يريدون خيرا للكيان!
[ارجوكم انظروا لمجلس المريخ بمنظار (الحياد)!!

مشهد أول
[من يرفضون الجزائري “ايت” يروجون لعودة “ابراهومة” لتدريب الفريق رغم اقتناعهم باستحالة استجابة المجلس لتلك الدعوة نتيجة ما قام به المدير الفني السابق!!
[اتركوا المريخ ينعم بالاستقرار ودعوا “ابراهومة” يبحث عن (لقمة عيشه) بعيدا عن الاحمر!
مشهد اخير
[ندعم خطوة تكليف “ابوعنجة” بتدريب الفريق لكن ذلك لا يمنعنا من مناشدة المجلس بمراجعة قرار ابعاد الجزائري “ايت” الذي كان يعمل وفق استراتيجية من شأنها ان تظهر نتائجها قريبا لو تم الصبر عليه.
[مراجعة القرار ليس عيب يا قادة المريخ!]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يكتسح الرابطة بخماسية


اكتسح أهلي شندي منافسه الرابطة كوستي بخماسية نظيفة في الجولة السادسة من الدوري الممتاز في المباراة التي جرت على ملعب شندي مساء اليوم الأحد.

وسجل أهداف أهلي شندي على مدار الشوطين مهيد خالد ادريس هدفين ومثلهما لياسر مزمل وهدف لمحمد داؤود.

وأهدر النيل خلف الله ركلة جزاء للرابطة كوستي.

وترقى الأهلي شندي إلى المركز الثاني برصيد 13 نقطة خلف المتصدر الهلال بينما بقي الرابطة في نقاطه الخمس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد: واثقون من الانتصار على المريخ


أبدى الكابتن محسن سيد المدير الفني لمريخ الفاشر تفاؤله في قدرة فريقه على تحقيق الفوز على ضيفه المريخ عندما يلتقيه يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء ضمن الجولة السابعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
وقال محسن في تصريحات صحفية إن فريقه من الصعوبة أن يخسر أمام القمة على ملعبه ولذلك فإنهم متفائلون في قدرة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ بعد غدٍ الأربعاء.
لكن محسن عاد واقر بصعوبة المهمة مبيناً أن منافسه المريخ سيخوضها هو الآخر من أجل الانتصار ولذلك ينبغي أن يكون فريقه في قمة جاهزيته البدنية والفنية حتى يستطيع التغلب على الأحمر وحصد النقاط كاملة من المواجهة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل والأهلي في ديربي عطبراوي ساخن الليلة


يحتضن ملعب عطبرة مساء اليوم الديربي المثير الذي يجمع الأمل بالأهلي في افتتاح مباريات الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز .

وكان الامل فرض التعادل على الرابطة كوستي في الجولة الماضية وتعادل الأهلي عطبرة مع الهلال كادوقلي وعليه يعشم الفريقان في النقاط .

فيما يرغب الأهلي في تحقيق فوزه الأول في النسخة الحالية.

ويحتل الامل المركز الثالث برصيد 12 نقطة وبدأ ثورة الانتصارات من الشرطة القضارف مرورًا بالهلال ثم الفلاح عطبرة وتعادل في  ثلاث مناسبات أمام الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الأبيض والرابطة كوستي.



ويركز الجهاز الفني للأمل على العلامة الكاملة في لقاء اليوم من أجل الانفراد بالصدارة.

فيما يفكر الأهلي عطبرة في أن يحقق أول انتصاراته بعد الثورة التي بدأت بالتعادل مع الهلال العاصمي وأخيرًا العودة بنقطة من كادوقلي وفي رصيد نقطتين فقط في المركز الأخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يفوز على اهلي مروي بثنائية
أ

فاز الهلال على مضيفه اهلي مروي بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين مساء اليوم على ملعب كريمة ضمن الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

الهلال نجح في تسجيل هدفين على مدار الشوطين، وسجل عبداللطيف بوي الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 25، واضاف سليم محمد الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 83.

ونجح الهلال في تحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي بعد اخفاقه في الانتصار خلال ثلاث جولات متتالية سابقا.

بالنتيجة وصل الهلال الى النقطة 13 في المركز الاول، بينما تجمد اهلي مروي في 3 نقاط المركز قبل الاخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب عصر اليوم والقطاع الرياضي يسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على الخيالة


لم يجد المريخ وقتاً للراحة عقب فراغه من لقاء هلال الفاشر عصر أمس والذي كسبه بهدفين لهدف.

وسيعود الفريق للتدريبات اليوم ويتدرب عصراً بملعب الفاشر الكبير تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة جمال أبوعنجة إضافة لطاقمه المعاون ومن المنتظر ان يركز الجهاز الفني بدنيا مع اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مباراة هلال الفاشر.

فيما سيتم تخفيف الأحمال للاعبين الذين شاركوا في اللقاء.



ويأمل المريخ في إعداد نفسه بالشكل الأمثل حتى يتمكن من إنجاز مهمته الثانية في الفاشر على أكمل وجه والمتمثلة بالانتصار على مضيفه مريخ الفاشر يوم الخميس المقبل ضمن الجولة السابعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

على صعيد آخر قام رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى بتسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز في مباراة هلال الفاشر وذلك صباح اليوم الأحد بمقر بعثة المريخ بفندق “درة الفاشر”.

وتأتي هذه الخطوة في سبيل تحفيز اللاعبين لتقديم الأفضل في مقبل المباريات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفـــر سليمـــان

              التفريط المتعمد في النجوم
                =============
· عندما كان هناك من يحدثني عن مخطط أسود يقوده هؤلاء الناس، ينتهي بإفراغ كشف المريخ من أهم لاعبيه، بإفتراض أنهم من أتى بهم جمال الوالي، كنت أكذبه، وأقول له ليس هناك غبياً يمكن أن يفكر هكذا دعك من أنسان سوي كرمه الله بالعقل.! 
· لأنه وببساطة الأخ جمال الوالي لم يسجلهم للعب بإحدى شركاته، ولم يتم قيده بواسطته، من أجل تحقيق مآرب شخصية، له، وإلا لما كان قد أعلن ذهده، وغادر النادي مأسوفاً عليه.! 
· الوالي قام بقيد هؤلاء النجوم، وغيرهم، من أجل المريخ الإسم وليس لتحقيق أهدافاً شخصية، ولو كان ما يفكرون فيه حقيقية، والله لما بقوا في كراسيهم تلك ثانية، لأن زلزال ولاء اللاعبين وحده كان كافياً لأرسالهم خلف شمس التأريخ الأحمر، وإلى الأبد.!!
· ما يحدث من تفريط في أهم اللاعبين بالكشف الأحمر، وما يصلنا من المصادر حول مصير عدد من نجوم المريخ، يجعلنا نقترب من تصديق هذه الأوهام والأراجيف، ونظن أن هؤلاء الناس بلا عقول.! 
· بعد أن تم التفريط في أهم مهاجم بالفريق، بل بالسودان، ويعتبر من أهم اللاعبين على المستوى الإفريقي، وأعني بكري المدينة، هاهو الدور يأتي على هداف العرب، وهداف الفريق الأول محمد عبد الرحمن! 
· الحديث الآن يدور حول عروض مقدمة لمحمد عبد الرحمن من عدة أندية خارجية، وربما داخلية، وقد إقترب أوان مغادرته الكشف الأحمر، بل أن هناك تأكيد على أن أيام ميدو مع المريخ قد أنتهت فعلياً. 
· وسبق لهذه الشلة الفاشلة، وأن أرسلت السماني الصاوي في تجربة فاشلة إلى ليبيا، ولم يعد منها حتى الآن، لأنه لم يستعيد كل مستواه المعلوم، مع محاولاته المستمرة من أجل العودة إلى ما عهدناه عنده من أداء رفيع! 
· حتى مجيد سومانا الذي أتوا به، ولم يأت به جمال الوالي، فرطوا فيه، بعد أن أثبت نجاحه، فلم يترددوا في إبعاده، بإتباع أسلوب رخيص معه، حتى يذهب من تلقاء نفسه، أي تماما كما يفعلون الآن مع الجزائري أيت عبد المالك، وهي والله أشياء لا تشبه المريخ ولا رجالاته ولا أخلاق النادي وقيمه!! 
· نعود للحديث عن مصير ميدو المجهول، ونقول أن اللاعب سبق وأن أعلن في أكثر من مناسبة أنه لا يبدو سعيداً في وجود شلة الفشل التي تدعي أنها تمثل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، لأنهم لم يكلفوا أنفسهم عناء السؤال عنه، ومتابعة حالته، بما يشعره بأهميته، ورغبة النادي في إستمراره خاصة وقد إرتبطت الإصابة التي طال أمد العلاج منها، مع نهاية عقده!! 
· من المعلوم أن سفر ميدو للدوحة، وتلقيه العلاج بأفضل المستشفيات المتخصصة، تم بواسطة مريخاب قطر، الذين ظلوا يقدموا جهودا تفوق ما يقدمه من يدعون أنهم يمثلون مجلس إدارة المريخ، أضعافاً مضاعفة، لدرجة يمكن أن نطلق عليهم وبكل فخر( مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بقطر)! 
· رفاق مجذوب مجذوب، يضعون ميدو في حدقات العين، ويسهرون على راحته، ويرغبونه في مواصلة مشواره مع المريخ، ولك شيء فعلا يشجعه على الإستمرار رفقة النجوم لفترة أخرى قادمة! 
· ولكن كل ما يقوم به الأخوة برابطة المريخ بقطر، تنسفه شلة الفشل بقيادة على أسد الذي إن سألناه عن تكلفة علاج ميدو ، وكم كلف ذلك حتى الآن، وأين وصلت مراحل علاجه، وهو الذي يزعجنا بظهروه المستمر عبر الأجهزة الأعلامية، لما حرى إجابة ولما نطق بمعلومة مفيدة!. 
· ليس المطلوب منهم توفير الأموال اللازمة لأعادة قيد ميدو الذي يرغب في الإستمرار مع المريخ الذي حقق فيه ذاته، وتحول فيه من لاعب باحث عن نفسه، إلى نجم كبير وصاحب سمعة كبيرة على كافة الأصعدة، الإفريقية والعربية، وأهم مهاجم سوداني في الفترة الماضية.! 
· المطلوب منهم إحترام اللاعب وموهبته، وإبدأ الأهتمام اللازم فقط، ويبدو أن هذا بالنسبة لهم أيضا أمر شاق، وشاق جداً لأنهم يظنون أن السؤال عن اللاعب، والتفاوض معه يعني تفكيرهم في توفير المال اللازم لذلك، وهذا أكثر شيء يفشلون فيه.! 
· أو ..يعني التفكير فيما قيل عن مخططهم اللئيم القاضي بتصفية الكشف الأحمر، وإفراغه مل كل اللاعبين الذين إستقدمهم النادي إبان فترة الأخ جمال الوالي، وإن صح ذلك فهو أمر مؤسف ومخزي جداً. 
في نقاط 
· إهمال اللاعبين، سيما عندما يتعرضون للإصابة، هو ديدن شلة الفشل بقيادة علي أسد ومن شايعه. 
· بات من الطبيعي أن يجأر النجوم بالشكوى من الأهمال، وأشياء أخرى في هذه الفترة السوداء من تأريخ المريخ! 
· إن عذرنا أسماء مثل على أسد والصادق مادبو ..ومثلهم من الوافدين حديثا إلى عالم الإدارة الرياضية بالأندية في عدم معرفتهم بكيفية الأهتمام بفريق الكرة.! 
· فإننا نستغرب أن يقبل ذلك من لعبوا للمريخ وأخذوا منه أكثر مما قدموا له مثل خالد أحمد المصطفى الذي يعرف له التأريخ أنه نال أموالا طائلة من المريخ (الكرتونة) الشهيرة، وفي المقابل كان لاعباً كثير التعرض للإصابة فهل أهمل وقتها! 
· التأريخ لا يرحم!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب مريخ الفاشر: لن نخسر بملعبنا أمام القمة
 أبدى الكابتن محسن سيد  المدير الفني لمريخ الفاشر تفاؤله في قدرة فريقه على تحقيق الفوز على ضيفه  المريخ عندما يلتقيه يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء ضمن الجولة السابعة لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز وقال محسن إن فريقه من الصعوبة أن يخسر أمام القمة على  ملعبه ولذلك فإنهم متفائلون في قدرة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ بعد  غدٍ الأربعاء، لكن محسن عاد واقر بصعوبة المهمة مبيناً أن منافسه المريخ  سيخوضها هو الآخر من أجل الانتصار ولذلك ينبغي أن يكون فريقه في قمة  جاهزيته البدنية والفنية حتى يستطيع التغلب على الأحمر وحصد النقاط كاملة  من المواجهة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *الاطار الفني*
  بعد تعليق اشراف المدير الفني الحالي للفرقة الحمراء بات الترقب حالياً في  انتظار تعيين مغمور جديد كما جرت العادة مع تعاقدات سوداكال للمدربين أو  المحترفين و التي يجريها من داخل محبسه بسجن كوبر.
 مجلس الفشل و  الذي كثيراً ما بشر منسوبوه بعودة المؤسسية و المنهجية للعمل الاداري في  المريخ هم أبعد الناس عن المؤسسية بعد أن حطموا كل الأرقام القياسية في  احلال و استبدال الاجهزة الفنية.
 العهد الكالح ابتدر المشهد مع  المهندس محمد موسي الذي أُقيل من منصبه سريعاً في يوم 9.1.2018 قبل أن يسلم  الرآية المخضرم محمد عبدالله مازدا و الذي لم يعمر كثيراً ليغادر الفريق  بعد ادارة 8 مباريات فقط (ظ¢ أفريقيا.. و 6 لحساب الممتاز).
 بعد  استقالة مازدا بدأ سوداكال مرحلة استجلاب (المغمورين) بالمغربي هيدان الذي  تعاقد مع المريخ يوم 24.3.2018 ليشرف مع الوطني عبدالمجيد جعفر علي الاحمر  في عشر مباريات فقط قبل أن يتعرض للاقالة لمصلحة التونسي يامن الزولفاني  (أكثر المدربين تواجداً) و الذي حقق نجاحات لافتة علي مستوي البطولة  العربية تحديداً مما شفع له بإكمال الموسم المحلي و الذي فقد فيه بطولة  الممتاز بصورة مؤسفة قبل أن يقتنص الكأس الخامسة و العشرون و يبلغ نصف  النهائي عربياً.
 بعد انتهاء تجربة الزولفاني عاد المجلس للمدرب  المحلي و ذلك بتعيين الوطني ابراهيم حسين و الذي أفلح في اعادة لقب الممتاز  لخزائن الأحمر برغم كل الظروف الادارية السيئة المحيطة بالفريق.. و للأسف  تمت اقالته أيضاً في أسوأ توقيت ليحل بديلاً عنه جزائري مغمور بلا سيرة  داتية أو نجاحات تدريبية تشفع له لتتواصل ساقية الاخفاقات الادارية  المتخبطة جرآء تدخلات سوداكال العشوائية في الشأن الفني.
 المتابع  لنجاحات المحترفين أو المدربين الذين يتعاقد معهم سوداكال يلحظ بأن  غالبيتهم العظمي لم يحالفها الحظ.  أو النجاح بدايةً من المحترف فوفانا  وصولاً لمايكل الذي لم تلامس أقدامه عشب الملعب بسبب ضعفه الفني البائن.
  سوداكال لا يملك خبرات كافية و لا يستند في قراراته لأي توجيهات من لجان  فنية.. كما أن المقربين منه لا يفقهون شيئاً عن كرة القدم.. لهذا تأتي  دوماً تخبطاتهم وبالاً علي النادي الكبير في ظل الفشل المتواصل في هذه  الاختيارات العشوائية.
 الأكثر اضحاكاً في الأمر برمته هو أن سوداكال  (ملك الجرجير) يشترط أن لا يتعد راتب المدرب ألفي دولار فقط.. لهذا يأتينا  (الرخيص برخصتو و يضوقنا مغصتو) كما تابعنا مؤخراً مع المدرب الحالي الذي  يمكن أن يصلح كمعد بدني و لا علاقة له البته بإدارة المباريات أو وضع الخطط  و التكتيكات.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 المدرب المغمور عاد للخرطوم فدبت العافية في جسد الفريق بعد أن غادرتها أيدي التخريب.
 المغمور ظهر في أحد اللقاءات الصحفية بصورة البرئ الذي لا يعلم سبب ابعاده!!
 علي نفس نهج مغمورنا الحالي تمت اقالة المغمور الاخر هيدان من الخرطوم الوطني.
  هيدان خلال اربعة أشهر فاز مع الوطني 4 مرات و خسر 3 و تعادل في 3.. و مع  ذلك خرج بالأمس ليتحدث بأن اقالته لا علاقة لها بنتائج الفريق!!
 يعني حتكون اقالتك علاقتها بمشكلة ثقب الاوزون مثلاً؟!!
 ننتظر مواصلة الاجادة و ارتفاع النسق من الفرقة الحمراء في المواجهة القادمة الصعبة للغاية.
 ذكريات الأحمر مع مريخ الفاشر مريرة.. و مباريات الفريقين دوماً ما تأتي علي سطح صفيحٍ ملتهب.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 شدوا الهمة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي_عطبرة يخطط للابتعاد عن اخر الترتيب.. و #الامل_عطبرة يستهدف استعادة الصدارة  توقع نتيجة #ديربي_عطبرة ؟
 #الدوري_الممتاز ...
 عرض المزيد







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريب المريخ عصر امس بملعب الفاشر الكبير






















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻳﻄﻴﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ

 ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ/ ﺑﻐﺪﺍﺩ
  ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻭﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ  ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻘﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﺏ‏( ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ‏)
 ، ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﺗﻤﺎﺛﻞ ﻟﻠﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻮﺻﻞ ﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ  ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻣﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺷﺮﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻐﺪﺍﺩ ﺧﻼﻝ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻟﺒﺪﺀ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ .. ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ‏(ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ‏) ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺩﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺨﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻳﺒﺬﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻑ ﺑﻴﻨﻬهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإضاءة والمركز الإعلامي يهددان الهلال قبل المجموعات

 ديربي سبورت/ الخرطوم
  ينتظر أن يصل للخرطوم في غضون الأيام القليلة القادمة، وفد الاتحاد  الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) المكلف بتفتيش ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء ورفع تقرير  عنه بشأن جاهزيته من كافة النواحي لاستضافة مباريات الهلال بمرحلة  المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا والتي تنطلق خواتيم نوفمبر المقبل باستقبال  بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في الجولة الافتتاحية.. وتفيد متابعات (ديربي سبورت)  أن الإضاءة والمركز الإعلامي يعدان أخطر ملفين يشكلان تهديدا للأزرق  قبل وصول وفد (الكاف)، فحسب مراقبين، فإن مستوي الإضاءة الحالية بالملعب  والمركز الإعلامي لا يصلان للمعايير المطلوبة من قبل (الكاف) الأمر الذي  يضع مجلس الهلال في سباق مع الوقت لإجراء معالجات ضرورية حتى يتم إجازة  الملعب واعتماده لاستضافة مباريات الهلال في المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيديو اهداف النصر والهلال امس 2/ 1 الدوري السعودي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتسلم مسودة النظام الأساسي المجازةويشكرالقانونية ورابطة قطر

تسلم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ظهرالسبت، المسودة النهائية للنظام الأساسي 2019 والتي تمت اجازتها عبر الجمعية العمومية الاخيرة في التاسع عشر من اكتوبر الحالي والتي تمت صياغتها بعد التشاورمع اللجنة القانونية ورابطة المريخ بدولة قطر،بعد التعديلات التي تمت من خلال الجمعية العمومية ،حيث تسلم عضو المجلس علي اسد المسودة نيابة عن المجلس،وسيشرع مجلس المريخ في إيداعها لدي الامانة العامة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وفقا لنص المادة(85) من النظام الاساسي للاتحاد خلال الساعات المقبلة.من جانبه تقدم علي اسد عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالشكر لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية الذين صوتوا على النظام الأساسي مشيدابحرصهم على المشاركة الفعالة في إقرارنظامهم الاساسي بالصورة التي تليق بمكانة النادي وجماهيره مشيدًا بروح التعاون التي سادت الجمعية وحيا اسد نيابة عن مجلس الادارة اللجنة القانونية بالنادي والتي عكفت على إعداد مسودة النظام الاساسي ومجموعة المريخ اولا، كما حيا رابطة المريخ بدولة قطربعد المجهودات الكبيرة التي قامت بها خلال الفترة الماضية والتي ساهمت في تقريب وجهات النظر وتوحيد كل الوان الطيف المريخي مما كان له الاثرالفعال في المشاركة الواسعة في مسودة النظام الاساسي للعام 2019!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
مزمل ابوالقاسم
بشارة مجذوب ومجلس الخراب

طبيعي جداً ان يشعر اهل المريخ بالقلق من ما قد يحدث لفريقهم في فترة الإنتقالات المقبلة , التي ستشهد فترات قيد عدد من اميز لاعبي النادي , وعلى رأسهم قائد الفريق أمير كمال وهداف السودان محمد عبدالرحمن , الذي اجرى عملية جراحية في ركبته على نفقة رابطة المريخ في الدوحة ويواصل تأهيله هناك منذ فترة ..

أمس حاول مولانا مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ في الدوحة تطمين جماهير المريخ , برسالة بعثها عبر قروب كرامة وعزة المريخ على الواتساب , وهو القروب الذي أنشأناه سعياً لجمع رسوم التقاضي لقضية المريخ في محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية بكاس السويسرية , ونجح في سداد المبلغ خلال وقتٍ قياسي , أدهشني انا شخصياً قبل كل المشاركين فيه ..

لم يقتصر الإعجاز الذي حدث يومها على تبرع اعضاء القروب بمبلغ 44 الف فرنك سويسري , بل إمتد الى اللجنة المالية التي توزعت على خمس دول , مابين السودان والإمارات والسعودية وقطر والمملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا) , بجهد خرافي , تم فيه تجميع الأموال في حسابات بعينها , قبل ان تصب في سويسرا , بتجاوز مدهش للمصاعب الكبيرة التي تحول دون تحويل الأموال من وإلى السودان بسبب العقوبات الأمريكية المفروضة على البلاد..

تفاصيل ذلك العمل الضخم ستبقى شاهداً على روعة المريخ , وسخاء ابناء الزعيم في دعم ناديهم , وحرصهم على حفظ حقوقه , سيما وان الإتحاد السوداني تعمد وقتها إعاقة المريخ عن مطاردة حقوقه , وسعى إلى قطع رأس الدعوى بسيف المال , عندما رفض سداد نصيبه من مقدم أتعابها , وإشترط ان يتولى المريخ سدادها بالكامل , قبل ان يرد عليها..

أرادوا دفن الشكوى فأحيوها , لأنهم منحوا المريخ مهلة إضافية إمتدت ثلاثة أسابيع , ولو سددوا نصيبهم لرفضت المحكمة الدعوى من فورها..

عسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً ويجعل الله فيه خيراً كثيرا..

بخصوص تلك القضية نفيد من يسألون عنها ان المحكمة مددت مهلة إصدار القرار النهائي فيها شهراً إضافياً من دون ان توضح الأسباب, ليتكرر التأجيل للمرة الخامسة , ومع ذلك مازلنا نترقب النتيجة ونتعشم في ان تأتي لصالح المريخ , لتضمن له الحصول عل لقب الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018 ويضمه الى لقب الدوري المنصرم بحول الله وتوفيقه..

في كل الأحوال ستبقى تلك الملحمة في ذاكرة الشعب الأحمر طويلاً لتثبت ان المستحيل ليس مريخياً وان النادي الكبير والرائد قادر على الدفاع عن حقوقه ومؤهل لمطاردتها حتى ولو إستدعى منه الأمر طرق ابواب أكبر محكمة تحكيم رياضي في العالم وكلفه الأمر سداد عشرات الألآف من الدولارات..

نعود لما بدأنا به , ونذكر ان الحبيب مجذوب مجذوب أرسل رسالة مبشرةً حملت مايلي : ( أسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير , اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن يواصل تأهيله إطلاقاً للأخبار المتداولة عن توقيعه خلال الأيام المقبلة لعقد مع اي ناد , داخل او خارج السودان , نسأل الله ان يتمم فترة التأهيل بخير والتي تنتهي بإذن الله تعالى يوم 30 نوفميبر المقبل , وان يتم قيده للزعيم ايضاً بخير فهو لاعب مخلص للشعار ونتوقع من مجلس الإدارة تقديم عرض رسمي للاعب خلال اليومين المقبلين حتى تكتمل عملية اعادة قيده ورابطة المريخ في الدوحة ستقوم بدورها الكامل في تقريب وجهات النظر والعلم بجدية من اجل بقاء اللاعب بكشوفاعت الزعيم , والله الموفق والمستعان).. اخوكم مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ في قطر..

شكر الله سعي الحبيب مجذوب وحياه على جعمه المستمر مع رفاقه الأماجد في رابطة الدوحة للزعيم , وعهدنا بهم لايقصرون في خدمة المريخ متى ما دعا داعيه , وأياديهم البيضاء ظلت ممدودة للنادي في كل الأوقات..

لولاهم لما عاد النجم المتميز ضياء الدين الى الملاعب في وقتٍ قياسي ولولا حبهم للزعيم وحرصهم على خدمته لما اقترب الغربال من العودة الى الملاعب من جديد ..

ولكن .. آه من لكن!

لو ربطت رابطة الدوحة امر تمديد عقد محمد عبدالرحمن بالمجلس فعلى الغربال السلام!..

هذا المجلس يبيع اللاعبين المميزين و لايعيد تسجيلهم كي ينفق على النادي من عوائد بيعهم وعهدنا به انه نادراً ما يفلح في ضم اي لاعب  مميز , ولو حدث ذلك فإنه يتم غالباً بدعم آخرين يمدون الأيادي للزعيم من خارج مجلس الدمار الشامل..

إعادة قيد الغربال تحديداً لاتحتمل ربطها بمجلس الخراب , سيما وان احد اشهر جعجاعيه صرح قبل ايام واضعاً امر تمديد عقد الغربال في يد رابطة الدوحة بالكامل , وقال انهم باركوا المسعى وليس لديهم إضافة سوى إكمال عملية التوقيع!..

هذا المجلس المفلس فرط في جمال سالم وبكري المدينة وعجز عن معالجة قضية غارزيتو , ووضع المريخ تحت فوهة عقوبة دولية جديدة , كانت ستقذف به الى الدرجة الأولى , وعندما تحدث امين ماله (ان كان لديه مال) ساعياً الى طمأنة الجماهير وقال ان العقوبة لن تصل الى الهبوط , وستقتصر على خسم ست نقاط من رصيد المريخ!..

طبيعي جداً ان ينتظر هؤلاء الفشلة الغوث من آخرين لأنهم تعودوا على اسناد واجباتهم لغيرهم..

حتى مبلغ الخمسين الف دولار الذي اعلن سوداكال تبرعه به لحض الاخرين على المساهمة في سداد حقوق غارزيتو لم يف بها ولم يدفعه حتى اللحظة..

محمد عبدالرحمن هداف ماهر ومهاجم من طراز فريد , سيصعب على المريخ تعويضه لو فرط فيه..

بما اننا نعلم ان هذا المجلس غير قادر على تسجيل لاعبين من الدرجة الثالثة فإننا نتوقع من رابطة الدوحة ان تكمل إتفاقها مع اللاعب وسنسعى معها نحن الى توفير المال..

حديث الحبيب مجذوب مجذوب طيب ويستحق عليه الشكر والثناء , لكن ربط قيد الغربال بمجلس الدمار سيعني التفريط في اهم واقيم واخطر مهاجم في الملاعب السودانية حالياً..                 

                       آخر الحقائق

أخذ مجلس الدمار المريخ رهينة , مستغلاً عشق اهل الزعيم لناديهم..

افرغ بعض اعضائه مصطلح (استقالة) من معناه , بتكرار خروجهم من المجلس وعودتهم اليه..

التحية لطارق المعتصم وشمس الدين الطيب على موقفهما المبدئي من الإستقالة ..

عمل شمس الدين معهم لفترة اطول وعرفهم اكثر , وخبر قدراتهم ومؤهلاتهم الصفرية ففارقهم فراق الطريفي لي جملو!..

هل توجد دولة في العالم تسمح لشخص محبوس على ذمة قضايا تتصل بالدجل والشعوذة والإحتيال والتزوير برئاسة اكبر وأعرق أنديتها؟..

يكفي مجلس الدمار سوءاً ان يعترف احد اعضائه بأنهم عقدوا الجمعية العمومية لتعديل النظام الأساسي تحت طائلة التهديد من إجدى المجموعات التشجيعية في النادي!..

حديثه يؤكد انهم فاقدون للرؤية والإرادة في الوقت نفسه..

فاقدون للإرادة لأنهم خضعوا الى التهديد , في اهم ملف يتصل بناديهم..

لن نتحدث بالطبع عن فقدانهم للمال والخبرة والحنكة الإدارية , لأن تلك النواقص معلومة للكافة..

هذا المجلس المفلس مادياً وفكرياً يمثل اكب إبتلاء حل بالمريخ , عبر تاريخه الطويل..

مللنا متابعة الحوارات الفارغة التي يظهر فيها السيد على اسد..

حوراته التلفزيونية جعلتنا نحمد الله كثيراً على توفر نعمة (الريموت)1..

لانستبعد ان يطل علينا غداً من قناة (سبيستون) او قناة (طيور الجنة ) ليتحدث فيهما عن إنجازات وهمية يسندها الى مجلس الدمار الشامل..

يكفي مجلس الخراب فقراً وخراباً انه اضاع العقرب وسدد ثمانية الاف من قيمة إعارته لسداد ديون رئيسه..

لن نتحدث عن إنجازات الأسد الغضنفر في المريخ..

يكفيه فخراً انه دعم ناديه حتى اللحظة بعشرين حواراً تلفزيونياً وثلاثين لقاءً إذاعياً وخمسمائة تصريح صحافي او يزيد..

آخر خبر : اجتهدوا في الاتفاق مع اللاعب يامولانا مجذوب ودعونا نجتهد معكم في توفير كلفة إعادة قيده فمجلس الخراب لن يستطيع تحمل قيمة تمديد عقد الغربال مع الزعيم..
طبيعي جداً ان يشعر اهل المريخ بالقلق من ما قد يحدث لفريقهم في فترة الإنتقالات المقبلة التي ستشهد فترات قيد عدد من اميز لاعبي النادي  وعلى رأسهم قائد الفريق أمير كمال وهداف السودان محمد عبدالرحمن  الذي اجرى عملية جراحية في ركبته على نفقة رابطة المريخ في الدوحة ويواصل تأهيله هناك منذ فترة ..

أمس حاول مولانا مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ في الدوحة تطمين جماهير المريخ  برسالة بعثها عبر قروب كرامة وعزة المريخ على الواتساب  وهو القروب الذي أنشأناه سعياً لجمع رسوم التقاضي لقضية المريخ في محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية بكاس السويسرية ونجح في سداد المبلغ خلال وقتٍ قياسي  أدهشني انا شخصياً قبل كل المشاركين فيه ..

لم يقتصر الإعجاز الذي حدث يومها على تبرع اعضاء القروب بمبلغ 44 الف فرنك سويسري  بل إمتد الى اللجنة المالية التي توزعت على خمس دول  مابين السودان والإمارات والسعودية وقطر والمملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)  بجهد خرافي تم فيه تجميع الأموال في حسابات بعينها قبل ان تصب في سويسرا بتجاوز مدهش للمصاعب الكبيرة التي تحول دون تحويل الأموال من وإلى السودان بسبب العقوبات الأمريكية المفروضة على البلاد..

تفاصيل ذلك العمل الضخم ستبقى شاهداً على روعة المريخ وسخاء ابناء الزعيم في دعم ناديهم وحرصهم على حفظ حقوقه سيما وان الإتحاد السوداني تعمد وقتها إعاقة المريخ عن مطاردة حقوقه  وسعى إلى قطع رأس الدعوى بسيف المال  عندما رفض سداد نصيبه من مقدم أتعابها  وإشترط ان يتولى المريخ سدادها بالكامل قبل ان يرد عليها..

أرادوا دفن الشكوى فأحيوها  لأنهم منحوا المريخ مهلة إضافية إمتدت ثلاثة أسابيع ولو سددوا نصيبهم لرفضت المحكمة الدعوى من فورها..

عسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً ويجعل الله فيه خيراً كثيرا..

بخصوص تلك القضية نفيد من يسألون عنها ان المحكمة مددت مهلة إصدار القرار النهائي فيها شهراً إضافياً من دون ان توضح الأسباب, ليتكرر التأجيل للمرة الخامسة  ومع ذلك مازلنا نترقب النتيجة ونتعشم في ان تأتي لصالح المريخ  لتضمن له الحصول عل لقب الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018 ويضمه الى لقب الدوري المنصرم بحول الله وتوفيقه..

في كل الأحوال ستبقى تلك الملحمة في ذاكرة الشعب الأحمر طويلاً لتثبت ان المستحيل ليس مريخياً وان النادي الكبير والرائد قادر على الدفاع عن حقوقه ومؤهل لمطاردتها حتى ولو إستدعى منه الأمر طرق ابواب أكبر محكمة تحكيم رياضي في العالم وكلفه الأمر سداد عشرات الألآف من الدولارات..

نعود لما بدأنا به  ونذكر ان الحبيب مجذوب مجذوب أرسل رسالة مبشرةً حملت مايلي : ( أسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن يواصل تأهيله إطلاقاً للأخبار المتداولة عن توقيعه خلال الأيام المقبلة لعقد مع اي ناد , داخل او خارج السودان  نسأل الله ان يتمم فترة التأهيل بخير والتي تنتهي بإذن الله تعالى يوم 30 نوفميبر المقبل  وان يتم قيده للزعيم ايضاً بخير فهو لاعب مخلص للشعار ونتوقع من مجلس الإدارة تقديم عرض رسمي للاعب خلال اليومين المقبلين حتى تكتمل عملية اعادة قيده ورابطة المريخ في الدوحة ستقوم بدورها الكامل في تقريب وجهات النظر والعلم بجدية من اجل بقاء اللاعب بكشوفاعت الزعيم والله الموفق والمستعان).. اخوكم مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ في قطر..

شكر الله سعي الحبيب مجذوب وحياه على جعمه المستمر مع رفاقه الأماجد في رابطة الدوحة للزعيم وعهدنا بهم لايقصرون في خدمة المريخ متى ما دعا داعيه وأياديهم البيضاء ظلت ممدودة للنادي في كل الأوقات..

لولاهم لما عاد النجم المتميز ضياء الدين الى الملاعب في وقتٍ قياسي ولولا حبهم للزعيم وحرصهم على خدمته لما اقترب الغربال من العودة الى الملاعب من جديد ..

ولكن .. آه من لكن!

لو ربطت رابطة الدوحة امر تمديد عقد محمد عبدالرحمن بالمجلس فعلى الغربال السلام!..

هذا المجلس يبيع اللاعبين المميزين و لايعيد تسجيلهم كي ينفق على النادي من عوائد بيعهم وعهدنا به انه نادراً ما يفلح في ضم اي لاعب  مميز  ولو حدث ذلك فإنه يتم غالباً بدعم آخرين يمدون الأيادي للزعيم من خارج مجلس الدمار الشامل..

إعادة قيد الغربال تحديداً لاتحتمل ربطها بمجلس الخراب  سيما وان احد اشهر جعجاعيه صرح قبل ايام واضعاً امر تمديد عقد الغربال في يد رابطة الدوحة بالكامل وقال انهم باركوا المسعى وليس لديهم إضافة سوى إكمال عملية التوقيع!..

هذا المجلس المفلس فرط في جمال سالم وبكري المدينة وعجز عن معالجة قضية غارزيتو  ووضع المريخ تحت فوهة عقوبة دولية جديدة , كانت ستقذف به الى الدرجة الأولى , وعندما تحدث امين ماله (ان كان لديه مال) ساعياً الى طمأنة الجماهير وقال ان العقوبة لن تصل الى الهبوط  وستقتصر على خسم ست نقاط من رصيد المريخ!..

طبيعي جداً ان ينتظر هؤلاء الفشلة الغوث من آخرين لأنهم تعودوا على اسناد واجباتهم لغيرهم..

حتى مبلغ الخمسين الف دولار الذي اعلن سوداكال تبرعه به لحض الاخرين على المساهمة في سداد حقوق غارزيتو لم يف بها ولم يدفعه حتى اللحظة..

محمد عبدالرحمن هداف ماهر ومهاجم من طراز فريد  سيصعب على المريخ تعويضه لو فرط فيه..

بما اننا نعلم ان هذا المجلس غير قادر على تسجيل لاعبين من الدرجة الثالثة فإننا نتوقع من رابطة الدوحة ان تكمل إتفاقها مع اللاعب وسنسعى معها نحن الى توفير المال..

حديث الحبيب مجذوب مجذوب طيب ويستحق عليه الشكر والثناء , لكن ربط قيد الغربال بمجلس الدمار سيعني التفريط في اهم واقيم واخطر مهاجم في الملاعب السودانية حالياً..                 

 آخر الحقائق

أخذ مجلس الدمار المريخ رهينة , مستغلاً عشق اهل الزعيم لناديهم..

افرغ بعض اعضائه مصطلح (استقالة) من معناه بتكرار خروجهم من المجلس وعودتهم اليه..

التحية لطارق المعتصم وشمس الدين الطيب على موقفهما المبدئي من الإستقالة ..

عمل شمس الدين معهم لفترة اطول وعرفهم اكثر  وخبر قدراتهم ومؤهلاتهم الصفرية ففارقهم فراق الطريفي لي جملو!..

هل توجد دولة في العالم تسمح لشخص محبوس على ذمة قضايا تتصل بالدجل والشعوذة والإحتيال والتزوير برئاسة اكبر وأعرق أنديتها؟..

يكفي مجلس الدمار سوءاً ان يعترف احد اعضائه بأنهم عقدوا الجمعية العمومية لتعديل النظام الأساسي تحت طائلة التهديد من إجدى المجموعات التشجيعية في النادي!..

حديثه يؤكد انهم فاقدون للرؤية والإرادة في الوقت نفسه..

فاقدون للإرادة لأنهم خضعوا الى التهديد في اهم ملف يتصل بناديهم..

لن نتحدث بالطبع عن فقدانهم للمال والخبرة والحنكة الإدارية  لأن تلك النواقص معلومة للكافة..

هذا المجلس المفلس مادياً وفكرياً يمثل اكب إبتلاء حل بالمريخ عبر تاريخه الطويل..

مللنا متابعة الحوارات الفارغة التي يظهر فيها السيد على اسد..

حوراته التلفزيونية جعلتنا نحمد الله كثيراً على توفر نعمة (الريموت)1..

لانستبعد ان يطل علينا غداً من قناة (سبيستون) او قناة (طيور الجنة ) ليتحدث فيهما عن إنجازات وهمية يسندها الى مجلس الدمار الشامل..

يكفي مجلس الخراب فقراً وخراباً انه اضاع العقرب وسدد ثمانية الاف من قيمة إعارته لسداد ديون رئيسه..

لن نتحدث عن إنجازات الأسد الغضنفر في المريخ..

يكفيه فخراً انه دعم ناديه حتى اللحظة بعشرين حواراً تلفزيونياً وثلاثين لقاءً إذاعياً وخمسمائة تصريح صحافي او يزيد..

آخر خبر : اجتهدوا في الاتفاق مع اللاعب يامولانا مجذوب ودعونا نجتهد معكم في توفير كلفة إعادة قيده فمجلس الخراب لن يستطيع تحمل قيمة تمديد عقد الغربال مع الزعيم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال ينهي فترة التأهيل الأربعاء 
وحديث مثير لرئيس رابطة المريخ بقطر عن إعادة قيده
.
.
يكمل مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن بعد غدا الأربعاء المقبل فترة تأهيله بعد أن تماثل للشفاء من إصابة بقطع في الأربطة المتقاطعة في مباراة الفريق أمام النجم الساحلي في النسخة الماضية من بطولة زايد للأندية العربية.
وفي حديث لمولانا مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ بقطر أكد انهم ينتظرون تقديم مجلس إدارة النادي لعرضه الرسمي للاعب، مبينا أنهم على استعداد التام لتقريب وجهات النظر بين المجلس واللاعب حتى يعيد قيده، معتبرا أن الغربال قيمة كبيرة والتفريط فيه خسارة حقيقية للفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

